# Selling Goat Meat?



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

I was playing around with the idea of raising some meat goats to sell. 


...I know I need to do alot of research here but are there a ton of laws surrounding the sell of meat goats? I know the Dairy side faily well and it is pretty strict.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

live goats, no problem. Butchered, yes. 
they have to be USDA butchered to sell the meat.
depending on your state, after you have them USDA butchered you may beable to have freezers and coolers inspected to store the goat meat, so it can be sold at framers markets, ect... 
I know here in VA, Rabbit is the only meat that can be sold that is not USDA butchered. 
You can arrange to sell live goats by the lb, and then take to a butcher and have the buyer pick up from butcher and pay butcher.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

20kids pretty much nailed it. Depending on your population of people buying some won't mind buying live, some don't want the trouble. We have a largely hispanic population in certain parts here, and they buy live. We sold one this year and since they were in the city, we allowed them to kill and quarter here. Their tradition is to cut the throat of a live goat, I know that is there tradition but for us if they are doing it on our property they must be shot then the throat. Let me tell you I watched them from the time the goat hit the ground to putting it in the coolers they brought was 15 min tops!! (that was skinned everything)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here in California, it is illegal to allow a buyer, to kill and butcher a goat on your property, check your laws, if you are going to allow that.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Here in California, it is illegal to allow a buyer, to kill and butcher a goat on your property, check your laws, if you are going to allow that.


wow good to know.


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

My friends mom gave someone a goat and she thought they wanted him for a pet befor they loaded him up one neeled down and slit his throat yeah she was flabbergasted!


----------

